# North Carolina Roll Call



## N.C.VortexRider

Hey guys, Im wanting to do a roll call on here to see where everyone is in the Carolina's for future rides. I will be going up to Boon soon to train as well so lets post up and see where we're all at.
EDIT: btw im in North Charlotte, Mecklenburg County.


----------



## tconrady

N.C.VortexRider said:


> Hey guys, Im wanting to do a roll call on here to see where everyone is in the Carolina's for future rides. I will be going up to Boon soon to train as well so lets post up and see where we're all at.
> EDIT: btw im in North Charlotte, Mecklenburg County.


Technically, I don't meet your criteria because I'm about 30 miles west of Atlanta...however I am frequently in NC because my and my wife's families are up that way. When I am there, I'm either in the Salisbury/China Grove/Kannapolis area or about 30 minutes north of Boone in Ashe county. I was up near Boone last weekend for Blood, Sweat & Gears and will be up again a couple times this month.


----------



## EDUC8-or

Charlotte here.


----------



## YEM

Edgemont...Pisgah Forest, most of my all of my road rides are around the Blowing Rock/Boone area. Next week is The Grizzly.


----------



## bikehook

Boone, NC! 
The Grizzly! put on your gatorskins and come on up!
http://www.westernyouthnetwork.org/index.php?page=links


----------



## sgtgeo

Holly Springs

Near Raleigh


----------



## wncbiker

*western NC*

Canton, NC, just west of Asheville, home of the one time Champion International Paper co, now Evergreen Package. Most of my riding is in Haywood/Jackson/Swain/Madison Counties.


----------



## Extra P

Iron Station, (22 miles from CLT), by way of Asheville, Troutman, and grew up in Cary....


----------



## myk

Kill Devil Hills... On the beach in Dare County


Mike


----------



## MrTiles

Lincolnton aka Lankertun aka L-town and work in the gashouse.


----------



## BassNBrew

N. Meck - Davidson most of the time, Beech Mt part of the time.


----------



## BassNBrew

bikehook said:


> Boone, NC!
> The Grizzly! put on your gatorskins and come on up!
> http://www.westernyouthnetwork.org/index.php?page=links


Not real hip about the route. The gravel at BSG was bad enough. I hope it doesn't rain on you guys.


----------



## dookie

chapel hill.

btw...i think there was a similar thread a while back...


----------



## The Tedinator

A "dookie" in Chapel Hill? Yikes!

Work in Asheville, live in Madison. Ride mostly in Buncombe, Madison, Yancy, and Hooterville (Hendersonville).


----------



## N.C.VortexRider

wow this is a much better turn out than expected. Of course we're scattered about the state but id like very much to meet up and ride with you all in the near future. Keep the roll call coming!


----------



## BassNBrew

N.C.VortexRider said:


> wow this is a much better turn out than expected. Of course we're scattered about the state but id like very much to meet up and ride with you all in the near future. Keep the roll call coming!


What category are you riding this weekend in lexington?


----------



## dookie

The Tedinator said:


> A "dookie" in Chapel Hill? Yikes!


you'll note the UNC-approved spelling. i own the dooksucks.com domain name...


----------



## rangerdavid

HI al!! I work in Boone and live in Todd, on the Watauga - Ashe county line on the New River. I'm just returning to the sport after about 25 years of doing life. Loving riding here in the mountains. I was not in shape to ride the Blood Sweat & Grears race. I'm just averaging about 15 miles a day so far and getting the legs back in shape.

Apparently there are several on here from the Boone area. Maybe we could do a group ride thing. There may even be enough at my level that I won't be dropped too early on  

:thumbsup: 
RD


----------



## BassNBrew

rangerdavid said:


> HI al!! I work in Boone and live in Todd, on the Watauga - Ashe county line on the New River. I'm just returning to the sport *after about 25 years of doing life*. Loving riding here in the mountains. I was not in shape to ride the Blood Sweat & Grears race. I'm just averaging about 15 miles a day so far and getting the legs back in shape.
> 
> Apparently there are several on here from the Boone area. Maybe we could do a group ride thing. There may even be enough at my level that I won't be dropped too early on
> 
> :thumbsup:
> RD


Are you reformed or did they just run out of beds with the budget crisis?


----------



## rangerdavid

BassNBrew said:


> Are you reformed or did they just run out of beds with the budget crisis?



OOooooo....... You know what I meant !!


----------



## Guest

Morganton. I ride mostly road, about half fixed and half geared. Also some fixed mountain biking for variety. I race a bit here and there, just time trials, but I'm mostly just a recreational rider. I started cycling in Boone 19 years ago and rode many miles in the high country. I love the railroad grade from Todd to Fleetwood! It's hard to imagine that there's a flat 10-mile stretch in the northern mountains. I also lived in Newton for a couple of years and used to ride down to Lankertun quite a bit. I'm born-and-bred NC and grew up in Durham. Corny as it may be, I really love NC and love both the beaches and the mountains. I feel lucky to live in a state with such variety. Just last week I was riding on the Outer Banks and tonight I'll be climbing into the mountains.


----------



## MrTiles

foothillsbass said:


> Corny as it may be, I really love NC and love both the beaches and the mountains. I feel lucky to live in a state with such variety.


I absolutely could not agree more!


----------



## The Tedinator

foothillsbass said:


> Morganton. I ride mostly road, about half fixed and half geared. Also some fixed mountain biking for variety. I race a bit here and there, just time trials, but I'm mostly just a recreational rider. I started cycling in Boone 19 years ago and rode many miles in the high country. I love the railroad grade from Todd to Fleetwood! It's hard to imagine that there's a flat 10-mile stretch in the northern mountains. I also lived in Newton for a couple of years and used to ride down to Lankertun quite a bit. I'm born-and-bred NC and grew up in Durham. Corny as it may be, I really love NC and love both the beaches and the mountains. I feel lucky to live in a state with such variety. Just last week I was riding on the Outer Banks and tonight I'll be climbing into the mountains.


I was born and raised in Durham......you have my sympathies.


----------



## Guest

I loved growing up in Durham, but it's a totally different place now. I lived in south Durham not too far from Chapel Hill. The Triangle is one big fustercluck and I would hate to have to ride there. That being said, there are plenty of things I miss about it, and I don't have family there any more and miss seeing it from time to time.


----------



## N.C.VortexRider

Well I moved out here from Southern California... and I don't miss it one bit. NC is just amazing. Wish I had moved out here years ago.


----------



## RHankey

Southern Pines. Recently moved here from Canada. I'd been coming here for many years to train. Now I can ride year round from the front door in wonderful cycling country.


----------



## FastZR1

Jacksonville, NC. (On the coast)

Primarily ride MTBs but I finally caved in and bought a road bike last week. I don't know why I waited so long now.


----------



## tconrady

Anyone doing the Hillsborough Bikefest on August 8th? Some of us from the Lounge are meeting up and doing it. It'd definitely be cool meeting and riding with y'all. 

Here's the thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=180813

Here's the link to the ride. http://www.tarwheels.org/clubportal/ClubStatic.cfm?clubID=1660&pubmenuoptID=17065


----------



## Sig

Raleigh


----------



## elcameron

RHankey said:


> Southern Pines. Recently moved here from Canada. I'd been coming here for many years to train. Now I can ride year round from the front door in wonderful cycling country.


Hey, I am in Pinehurst, do you ever make the rides out of Rainbow?


----------



## ncsu

I use to hail from Lenior NC, and then went to school at State in Raleigh. I'll be down for the entire NCCX series, and possibly the NCWC as well (once I know where all the races will be held). Right now I'm living in Lynchburg VA.


----------



## VaughnA

ncsu said:


> I use to hail from Lenior NC, and then went to school at State in Raleigh. I'll be down for the entire NCCX series, and possibly the NCWC as well (once I know where all the races will be held). Right now I'm living in Lynchburg VA.


Time for Root Beer on Monday....


----------



## ncsu

VaughnA said:


> Time for Root Beer on Monday....


 The Root Beer ride to Sonic? I hear it's pretty laid back. I just haven't been able to go yet. It's not posted on 811 velo.


----------



## VaughnA

ncsu said:


> The Root Beer ride to Sonic? I hear it's pretty laid back. I just haven't been able to go yet. It's not posted on 811 velo.


Yup, Don't miss it, 6:00 at the lot where sadly, Blackwater bikes was located. Nice easy going ride, we usually have 30ish riders every week. 

Didn't I ride with you at lunch once (I was on a fixie)..


----------



## ncsu

> Didn't I ride with you at lunch once (I was on a fixie)..


Yep, you sure did. I remember b/c I was trying my best to keep up on the hills.I'll keep tabs on the 811 website and maybe we'll meet again on a group ride or out on the road.


----------



## carter1

foothillsbass said:


> I loved growing up in Durham, but it's a totally different place now. I lived in south Durham not too far from Chapel Hill. The Triangle is one big fustercluck and I would hate to have to ride there. That being said, there are plenty of things I miss about it, and I don't have family there any more and miss seeing it from time to time.


Oh it's not so bad to ride here, I'm in Apex. We did a 70 miler yesterday around Harris Lake, then back up to Apex. 
My parents live on Beech Mt, my in-laws are near Galax, Va, so I get my share of mountains riding too. I'm about 50/50 on the road/mtb thing. The older I get the more road I ride. 

c


----------



## cableann

Born and raised in Hendersonville. Since then I've lived in Fontana Dam, Raleigh, Southern Pines, Asheville, Cameron and now I have settled in Sanford. I have lots of great riding just out my front door.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt

Boone, By way of Indianapolis... 
My wife and I sold our home here in INDY in 11 days... as of the end of this month, we're packing our stuff, heading to Boone, putting it into storage, "floating" the east coast for a bit to see family.... Then coming back to Boone in Oct. to find a new home in the mts. I can't live without... I am selling my mt bike (99 hardtail) and keeping only our road bikes for now, get something for off road, or cross stuff...once we resettle.

Can't wait to be there, Hope to meet many of you... REALLY hope I don't get my butt handed to me too awfully bad, being a "flatlander" and all... ;-)

BTW, Keep me in mind when it comes mid Oct and we're looking for a place to rent (2 dogs too), or the jobs to start to become a requirement... PEACE my RBR Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## tarwheel2

Raleigh


----------



## Sprocket - Matt

Just as a comparison for the uninitiated... what's the population of Raleigh/Durham???
I'm moving to the West side of NC, as my previous post indicated, but I just wondered... Here, Indianapolis is around the 3.5 million people mark.. so I'm sure that no matter where I live in NC, except maybe the Triangle, is gonna be HEAVENLY for the road rides.. and BLISSFUL mt. biking by comparison to these flatlands where the highest point is 800 feet above Sea level.


----------



## flyingheel

The population for the entire Triangle area is only around 1 million (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill/Cary/and little scattered bedroom communities) but its spread out over 10 mile by 25 mile corridor. With the exception to the definitive downtown urban areas, most riding is fine and you can reach suburban to rural roads within 8-10 miles from nearly anywhere. I commute from a definite rural area 1/2 hour west of the triangle, but frequently ride on roads where I don't see cars except every 20-30 minutes or so.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt

WOW, that's gonna be SWEET!!!!.
I commute downtown, 15 miles 1 way, and I literally pass 1000 cars in the first 2 miles...
We have a decent riding community, and our mt bike assoc. is Awesome, they do great things for us... HMBA.org... BUT I can no longer live with the traffic conditions around here, it would take me at least 15 miles in the opposite direction from downtown to get to suburbia, and then it's another 10 to get Rural roads... and even then I get passed by farmers in their trucks buzzin me at 65 down those open roads in the country.

I can't wait to get down there... And SURE, keep me informed of the NC, or WNC, or even just the BOONE local group rides, and I hope to meet up.. thanks flyingwheel for the info... Have a ROCKIN Thurs. PEACE!!!


----------



## Turf

*Nc*

Apex (The Peak of Good Living) --- mostly road, some cross


----------



## elcameron

Sprocket - Matt said:


> WOW, that's gonna be SWEET!!!!.
> I commute downtown, 15 miles 1 way, and I literally pass 1000 cars in the first 2 miles...
> We have a decent riding community, and our mt bike assoc. is Awesome, they do great things for us... HMBA.org... BUT I can no longer live with the traffic conditions around here, it would take me at least 15 miles in the opposite direction from downtown to get to suburbia, and then it's another 10 to get Rural roads... and even then I get passed by farmers in their trucks buzzin me at 65 down those open roads in the country.
> 
> I can't wait to get down there... And SURE, keep me informed of the NC, or WNC, or even just the BOONE local group rides, and I hope to meet up.. thanks flyingwheel for the info... Have a ROCKIN Thurs. PEACE!!!



Another advantage, is I get probably a quarter the flats that I used to get on the west coast of Florida. I was not in a big city, but from Venice all the way up to north of Tampa is just 200 miles of congestion.


----------



## jaggers

east charlote


----------



## jaggers

east charlotte


----------



## seppo17

apex here


----------



## apxbiker

apex/cary for the last 18 years but goin to charlotte at the end of the week... would love to know about the group rides in the charlotte area!?!


----------



## Tarheel71

apxbiker said:


> apex/cary for the last 18 years but goin to charlotte at the end of the week... would love to know about the group rides in the charlotte area!?!


Here ya go:

http://www.weeklyrides.com/

I'm in Monroe


----------



## Guest

I drive down to Charlotte for the Lowes Time Trial series, check it out, it's a lot of fun:

http://www.carolinatt.org/


----------



## endurofit

*Greensboro*

The dates/places are up on nccx website! Getting excited! 

I split my time with road and mtb. I've been only racing mtb this year with 85% training on the road bike. We have some great riding here...with the mtns being a short drive away.  

Brent


----------



## K&K_Dad

I've been watching this post hoping someone would be East of 95 but I guess not. I'm in Beaufort and always looking for someone to ride with(never ridden with a group or another person for that matter). Been posting trying to find someone for over a year and haven't even seen anyone in the same county as me. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## carter1

K&K_Dad said:


> I've been watching this post hoping someone would be East of 95 but I guess not. I'm in Beaufort and always looking for someone to ride with(never ridden with a group or another person for that matter). Been posting trying to find someone for over a year and haven't even seen anyone in the same county as me. Anyone? Anyone?


Man, that sucks! Next time we head to AB or EI, I'll post up. 
c


----------



## K&K_Dad

That sounds cool. I know there are people here that ride, just not a lot, and I've never seen anyone on a forum near me. I kinda feel weird just stopping someone and saying, 'Hey wanna ride with a noob?'.


----------



## george kraushaar

I'm one of the few riders in mountainous and low population Graham County where 12% grades are common and 17% exist. There's a club in Cherokee/Graham Co. which I am able to ride with. Otherwise, I'm pretty much solo.


----------



## mrbull

Live in Arden, south of Asheville, ride Buncombe, Henderson counties mostly. The last few years I've been 90% road, 10% MTB.
I do ride from Fontana Lake several times a year, hardly ever see another biker in Graham or Cherokee counties! The scenery there is beautiful, George.


----------



## hkpc20790

Rockingham NC near the Rock


----------



## FastZR1

K&K_Dad said:


> I've been watching this post hoping someone would be East of 95 but I guess not. I'm in Beaufort and always looking for someone to ride with(never ridden with a group or another person for that matter). Been posting trying to find someone for over a year and haven't even seen anyone in the same county as me. Anyone? Anyone?


There is a bunch of riders around. Jacksonville has a pretty strong showing every Sat morning for their rides. I also know of a few guys that live in MHC and Beaufort who ride road and dirt. There is a Century ride over in Greenville this coming sunday. Check out the DEC and ECVelo clubs. You might have to drive, er ride, a distance to get to a group ride, but they are there. I always see folks riding EI too.


----------



## nchillbilly

Hanging Dog NC, they call me the Hillbilly and that was my video on Hogpen in the 6 Gap thread, wanna see more rides in the area youtube mxfox997


----------



## ameijer

Beaufort Count here. East of Washington.


----------

